# Ghillie Suit



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 1, 2008)

whatcha thank about em...


been wantin one for a while and need some reinforcement before i pounce on the deal 


thanks


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 1, 2008)

DO NOT buy a pre built one.  every one of those that I have ever seen were junk.  Ghillie suits are a work of art built by the peroson who is going to where it.  Build your own and you will be alot happier.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 1, 2008)

shadow2 said:


> DO NOT buy a pre built one. every one of those that I have ever seen were junk. Ghillie suits are a work of art built by the peroson who is going to where it. Build your own and you will be alot happier.


 
is it easy enough to build one?

i'd hate to get a kit and have some plain camo and string layin around


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 1, 2008)

I built one and shot a few deer with it.  The funniest thing happened.  I was laying on the ground, and heard rustling behind me and thought it was a deer.  Then I heard a sniffing sound and lay there perfectly still.  I saw movement about 6" from my head. I waited and a RED fox and I were NOSE TO NOSE. I jumped up and yelled at it and it took off like it was on fire.  They work good, maybe too good.  I would be careful where you use it so you don't get shot.  And PLEASE wear orange!


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 1, 2008)

Seems like that would be incredibly bulky, hot and heavy.  Also i can imagine every briar and limb would be snagging it.  Just dont see the need for it, unless you just want to play army.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 1, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Seems like that would be incredibly bulky, hot and heavy. Also i can imagine every briar and limb would be snagging it. Just dont see the need for it, unless you just want to play army.


 

my huntin buddy has one and the heaviest thing is the string... the material was paper thin


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 1, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I built one and shot a few deer with it. The funniest thing happened. I was laying on the ground, and heard rustling behind me and thought it was a deer. Then I heard a sniffing sound and lay there perfectly still. I saw movement about 6" from my head. I waited and a RED fox and I were NOSE TO NOSE. I jumped up and yelled at it and it took off like it was on fire. They work good, maybe too good. I would be careful where you use it so you don't get shot. And PLEASE wear orange!


 

they look like real convincing to me... just like a pile of weeds!

i'm DEFINETLY gonna be sure to wear orange( enough to be recognized--should have included the fact that im not gonna walk around like a piece of citrus ). end of story. look like the swamp monster walkin around like that. could startle someone 


bet ya had to make a new one after that encounter


----------



## whitworth (Feb 1, 2008)

*I saw movement about 6" from my head. I waited and a RED fox and I were NOSE TO NOSE.*

My wife walked out the front door near dark tonight, and let out this blood curtling yell.  
She was feet away from a oppossum feeding on the cat food. 

That animals must have had jets for feet, because by the time I crossed the few feet to the door, that oppossum had disappeared.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.ranchosafari.com/

Great suit. I'm careful about what I wear underneath because it can get hot. 
Briars love it!!!
No other complaints. 
I have used it for a few years and have had hen turkeys walk within touching range.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> is it easy enough to build one?
> 
> i'd hate to get a kit and have some plain camo and string layin around



They are not all that hard to build but ate time consuming.  things you will need.

an old set of cammo the lighter in color the better or a fight suit form the surpluss store.  the dested combat unifors work well also.

some heavy canvas to sew on you elbows and the front of your legs

some netting to sew onto the back of legs, back and arms

some burlap to shred and tie in to the netting.  the key here is not to go crazy with it.  A big pile of burlap in the woods looks like a big bile of burlap.  all you are trying to do is break up you outline.  and remeber to add in natural vegitation when you get to the area the you will be huning that is what makes a suite.

also anything that you sew make sure that you use either braided fishing line, 550 cord gut, or dental floss.  normal thread wil ljust tear out in short order.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 2, 2008)

ORANGE what the heck you want to be invisable then put that dang Orange on makes no since


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 2, 2008)

Lostoutlaw said:


> ORANGE what the heck you want to be invisable then put that dang Orange on makes no since


 
i aint talkin about an orange jump suit, just enough so that i can be recognized stalkin thru the woods...

i'd rather wear it and take it off when i get to my huntin spot than get shot while goin to it!

i dont think we gotta worry about people shootin us on our own land, but you never know.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> they look like real convincing to me... just like a pile of weeds!
> 
> i'm DEFINETLY gonna be sure to wear orange( enough to be recognized--should have included the fact that im not gonna walk around like a piece of citrus ). end of story. look like the swamp monster walkin around like that. could startle someone
> 
> ...


Almost had a to make a new one...Thought for sure I was going to get rabies shots that day.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> i aint talkin about an orange jump suit, just enough so that i can be recognized stalkin thru the woods...
> 
> i'd rather wear it and take it off when i get to my huntin spot than get shot while goin to it!
> 
> i dont think we gotta worry about people shootin us on our own land, but you never know.



They ar every effective at hiding you, if you use it for deer I would wear orange.  Whether it is your land or not, Poachers don't care


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 2, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> They ar every effective at hiding you, if you use it for deer I would wear orange. Whether it is your land or not, Poachers don't care


 
if they did care they wouldnt be poachin.. they'd probably ask to come spotlight or bait your deer 

OR run them with dogs illegally


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 2, 2008)

maybe i could cut up an old orange vest and sew on some strips in a few places all over the suit... enough to be noticed i would think, but enough so that ya dont spook anything...


 seems practical enough


----------



## mudawg (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm makin a ghillie suit of my own now. I jus thought it woud be easier to buy a very thin 3-D leaf suit from Bass Pro Shops and add on. See im not worried about gettin hot? i mean i wear all i can too keep warm. i think it will turn out pretty cool lookin. thats me in my pic.note: (Many layers of clothes, lol i only weigh 140lbs.)Havent had any of those encounters with this suit. i guess this donesnt count but the last time i was in my climber a 5 point walked about 10feet from me on the ground and caught my scent. he looked up and was tryin to find me but never saw me . they work better than basic camo patterns. (the key is in outline, not color. they only see black&white)


----------



## mapleman (Feb 3, 2008)

Cabela's has a light weight one in there catalog. It is also bug proof.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 3, 2008)

well thanks again guys... sounds like a purchase


----------



## slimbo (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought a lightweight premade suit about 8 years ago and I wear it everytime I hunt.  Ive killed lots of stuff with it, and never been seen.  Ive even shot buddies with paintballs with it on and they never saw me.  The key is stay on the ground.  If you sit on the ground, stuff will walk right up to you.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 6, 2008)

slimbo said:


> I bought a lightweight premade suit about 8 years ago and I wear it everytime I hunt. Ive killed lots of stuff with it, and never been seen. Ive even shot buddies with paintballs with it on and they never saw me. The key is stay on the ground. If you sit on the ground, stuff will walk right up to you.


 
yeah i wasnt plannin on huntin in the trees too much with  it... turkey huntin and spot and stalkin deer... or just movin thru the woods seein what i can see, might be lucky enough to walk up on 1 without bein seen


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont have an actual ghillie suit    ...but the leafy bugsuits are dern near foolproof while in still mode.......an can get em fer purty good deals on  e-bay.....paid 20 bucks fer 2 pair of the pants ...a while back they had complete suits fer bout 60 bucks.....


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 6, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> i dont have an actual ghillie suit ...but the leafy bugsuits are dern near foolproof while in still mode.......an can get em fer purty good deals on e-bay.....paid 20 bucks fer 2 pair of the pants ...a while back they had complete suits fer bout 60 bucks.....


 
i looked at leafys, but i figured a ghillie type would work out better for stalkin thru a field if i had to, but in the woods i can stick some twigs in it and it'd be the same... 

multi purpose


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> i aint talkin about an orange jump suit, just enough so that i can be recognized stalkin thru the woods...
> 
> i'd rather wear it and take it off when i get to my huntin spot than get shot while goin to it!
> 
> i dont think we gotta worry about people shootin us on our own land, but you never know.



the way you talk you do


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 6, 2008)

Old army camo netting works great from the surplus store.  Burlap strips smell when new, but the smell goes away fairly quickly with outdoor exposure.

Also you might want to consider more of a cloak type suit as an option that you can throw over your shoulders and head but roll up and walk around without hanging on every briar when you don't need it.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought about one for archery only here in mississippi but seems impracticle during rifle were you would have to but a big orange vest over it. says must be unbroken but if it were made of  a leafy or ghille material and was solid orange would that count?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 7, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> the way you talk you do


 
i dont think they got the... "courage" for lack of a better(nicer) term... to shoot us on our own land... they only come onto it when we aint there, and they KNOW we aint there


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> i dont think they got the... "courage" for lack of a better(nicer) term... to shoot us on our own land... they only come onto it when we aint there, and they KNOW we aint there



oh i see......


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 7, 2008)

Made my own out of a pull over hooded bug suit (mesh netting)..
Cut it down the front so I could slip it on like a jacket, and sewed
velcro to keep it closed in the front after you put it on....
Got 1 yard each of burlap at a fabric store of brown, dark green
black, and tan.....Cut various lengths and stiched them (overlaping)
untill the "coat" was covered and then cut and frayed/shreaded the
ends till I got the look I wanted....Took a while......Then hand
washed it several times to "run" the colors together....The older
it got the better it looked....
Since the main body of the suit was mesh net, it was not too hot,
or real heavy....
Had about $25.00 in it total.....


----------



## sniper13 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the "long coat" with hood, mask & weapon covers from Ranchosafari. Yes, if you wear it while walking into the woods, it will "attract" every briar on the property. It is heavy and can get very warm. But..................................

If you don't want to be seen, it works VERY well. 
Some orange wouldn't be a bad idea though. Reason being, I was hunting and laying on the ground one time. I kept hearing something walking and was hoping for the big buck to come. I almost blew the burlap off the back side of it when I saw the shadow of a man with a rifle pass in front of me! I don't know who was most skeered, me or him. this guy was trespassing and almost stepped on me.

The look on his face when this "bush" rose up out of nowhere and yelled at him was priceless.


----------



## mudawg (Feb 20, 2008)

sniper13 said:


> I have the "long coat" with hood, mask & weapon covers from Ranchosafari. Yes, if you wear it while walking into the woods, it will "attract" every briar on the property. It is heavy and can get very warm. But..................................
> 
> If you don't want to be seen, it works VERY well.
> Some orange wouldn't be a bad idea though. Reason being, I was hunting and laying on the ground one time. I kept hearing something walking and was hoping for the big buck to come. I almost blew the burlap off the back side of it when I saw the shadow of a man with a rifle pass in front of me! I don't know who was most skeered, me or him. this guy was trespassing and almost stepped on me.
> ...



Omg!!!! I cant even imagine what went through that guys head! What happened after that? I was sittin in my climber once and I had my Ipod ear buds in. I saw that it was goin dead so I reached to take out my buds and I heard somethin tare out through the woods to my left. About mins later a button head and big doe walk up the same trail I had and the button head was first. I dropped it (not knowin he was then) and looked back and the doe is tryin to find & comprehend what jus happened. I put the cross hairs on her too. BOOM BOOM 2 dead deer jus floppin on the ground right beside each other! My daddy had my suit on and a "uni" corn came walkin he said about 5ft from him!  When he finally gasped after holdin his breathe for so long , the deer jus blew at him and hauled his self into the woods !


----------



## sniper13 (Feb 21, 2008)

He either quit trespassing , or got better at it, because I never saw him again.
When hunting in warmer weather, I usually don't wear it walking in, but wait untill I get  set up to put it on and disapear.


----------



## mudawg (Feb 21, 2008)

sniper13 said:


> He either quit trespassing , or got better at it, because I never saw him again.
> When hunting in warmer weather, I usually don't wear it walking in, but wait untill I get  set up to put it on and disapear.



I havent had any experiences lke that yet, I hunt in a climber but also on the grond(sometimes.)


----------



## Bullshark289 (Mar 4, 2008)

i had one that i made from scratch, just went to a hobby shop and got a lot of mesh veiling stuff and burlap and put it on a camo jacket , alot of zipties held it together cuz i can't sow. but i put blaze orange strips in it just in case and it worked fine, even for airsoft and paintball. but i keep it inside out so it dont get messed up but my dad thought it was laundry and well zipties dont hold up in the washer  but now i just rubber band vegetation to myself to break up my outline.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 4, 2008)

******ark289 said:


> i had one that i made from scratch, just went to a hobby shop and got a lot of mesh veiling stuff and burlap and put it on a camo jacket , alot of zipties held it together cuz i can't sow. but i put blaze orange strips in it just in case and it worked fine, even for airsoft and paintball. but i keep it inside out so it dont get messed up but my dad thought it was laundry and well zipties dont hold up in the washer  but now i just rubber band vegetation to myself to break up my outline.



if you could be still and didn't use that flash light my leg wouldn't hurt.............


I'm thinkin bout makin one too....thanks for the ideas


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 5, 2008)

Made my first IAW FM23-10 using an OD green flight suit and jute, also had some "friends" inspecting it every morning with a can of orange spray paint...we also reinforced the knees, chest and elbows with canvas and shoe goo but I've made many more since then in my quest for a lighter hunting accessory...

this past year I was bow hunting on the ground in Kentucky and had does and bucks walk within 5 yards of me, one yearling doe came close enough for me to touch her with my arrow and never did bust out, all I did was pin some of the sneaky leaves http://www.turkeyhuntingsecrets.com/store/store-camo-3d-leaf.htm
to my regular cabelas microtex shirt, pants, and hat to break up the outline, spando-flauge face mask and gloves...

Here is a shot of me and my boy after the hunt..


----------

